# TimberWolf TW-2HD Log Lift



## 63012753 (Sep 30, 2008)

Good evening everyone. I've been log splitter shopping for sometime now attempting to find out about the good and bad features of various makes, models, etc. I seem to be convinced on the Timberwolf TW-2HD wih log lift option. I'm just wondering if anyone has had any good or bad experiences with the TW-2HD and any of it's options. It appears to be a Cadillac or Mercedes of log splitters. It has the following options: log lift, wedge lift, table grate, 4 way wedge, and auto cycle. I'm going to look at one because I love the log lift concept to save the lower back. Has anyone had any experience with this splitter and/or options, good or bad?


----------



## abohac (Sep 30, 2008)

63012753 said:


> Good evening everyone. I've been log splitter shopping for sometime now attempting to find out about the good and bad features of various makes, models, etc. I seem to be convinced on the Timberwolf TW-2HD wih log lift option. I'm just wondering if anyone has had any good or bad experiences with the TW-2HD and any of it's options. It appears to be a Cadillac or Mercedes of log splitters. It has the following options: log lift, wedge lift, table grate, 4 way wedge, and auto cycle. I'm going to look at one because I love the log lift concept to save the lower back. Has anyone had any experience with this splitter and/or options, good or bad?


I have a Timberwolf. I bought the thing because it had the log lift. I have another splitter but without the log lift it isn't worth much to me. The log lift on my machine works well.


----------



## rx7145 (Sep 30, 2008)

Timberwolf and American the best IMHO.


----------



## TheGrunt (Sep 30, 2008)

My brother and I havea TW-5 with log lift and hyd 4 way wedge and love it, would not want any other splitter.


----------



## abohac (Oct 1, 2008)

*Tw6*

Here is my splitter. Works pretty well.


----------



## leon (Oct 1, 2008)

*timber wolf log splitters*



63012753 said:


> Good evening everyone. I've been log splitter shopping for sometime now attempting to find out about the good and bad features of various makes, models, etc. I seem to be convinced on the Timberwolf TW-2HD wih log lift option. I'm just wondering if anyone has had any good or bad experiences with the TW-2HD and any of it's options. It appears to be a Cadillac or Mercedes of log splitters. It has the following options: log lift, wedge lift, table grate, 4 way wedge, and auto cycle. I'm going to look at one because I love the log lift concept to save the lower back. Has anyone had any experience with this splitter and/or options, good or bad?



I have nothing but praise for my timberwolf TW5-FC and the accessories like the lift and table grate and wedge lift. The log lift is going to save you many extra hours of work and you will not be as tired. My purchase is a definite plus. now i have to buy the B7800 kubota with all the bells and whistles, heated cab, radio, loader, back hoe, flail mower. I wonder if I should tell the wife before after the dirty deed is done?

Now you guys have done it!!! I have contagious chainsaw envy that spread to the log splitter and its going to the kubota shop via the tractor bynet web forum.


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 1, 2008)

There's a better forum than bynet.
My wife made me buy a tractor, no strings.

The time is drawing near for a TW or American, laden with goodies.


----------



## leon (Oct 1, 2008)

*how much wood could a wood chuck split with a TW5-FC*



wdchuck said:


> There's a better forum than bynet.
> My wife made me buy a tractor, no strings.
> 
> The time is drawing near for a TW or American, laden with goodies.



TIMBERWOLF any size with the lift 

   opcorn:


----------



## 63012753 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Tw2hd We Did It*

We did it. We purchased a new TW2HD with log lift, 4-way wedge, and table grate. It was delivered this afternoon so we haven't had a chance to test it out. It sure does look sweet. :greenchainsaw: :hmm3grin2orange: :yourock:


----------



## leon (Oct 3, 2008)

*A new wolf*



63012753 said:


> We did it. We purchased a new TW2HD with log lift, 4-way wedge, and table grate. It was delivered this afternoon so we haven't had a chance to test it out. It sure does look sweet. :greenchainsaw: :hmm3grin2orange: :yourock:





It is a purchase you will not regret period. enjoy it, I always do when I fire mine up.


:yourock:


----------



## twincam (Oct 3, 2008)

abohac said:


> Here is my splitter. Works pretty well.




dont see no bent axels tony, you fix em? I got me a conveyor finally


----------



## twincam (Oct 3, 2008)

abohac said:


> Here is my splitter. Works pretty well.



hey i forgot to ask, what happened to the guy with the hot girlfriend (wood stove slave I recall)?


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know, but I'm hoping for a re-post  !


----------



## leon (Oct 4, 2008)

*wood stove slave*



CharlieG said:


> I don't know, but I'm hoping for a re-post  !



I hope he did not get him self banned simply because I hate to see us lose members.   opcorn:


----------



## 63012753 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Good Looker*

My wife is also a good looker and wouldn't you figure that she had her jeans and boots on the first day after it was delivered and couldn't wait to test out the new Timberwolf. So as it goes she started splitting while I was cutting. I'll have to post a couple pics of the new splitter.

:censored:


----------



## Hayubusa (May 11, 2009)

abohac said:


> Here is my splitter. Works pretty well.



Haha love that statement. It's like saying "here's my Ferrari, drives pretty fast". That thing looks amazing, very nice.


----------



## LOSERLARRY (Mar 10, 2010)

*Timberwolf tw 2 hd*

i am about to buy one of these anything better? supersplitter?


----------



## Hayubusa (Mar 10, 2010)

LOSERLARRY said:


> i am about to buy one of these anything better? supersplitter?



I've got a TW-2 (not hd) and couldnt be happier with it. Splits anything you can put on it. If you want speed the supersplit is certainly faster but I think you really need more than one man to make use of the speed. I have a hard time keeping up with my TW-2 by myself. Both great machines. Decisions decisions.


----------



## LOSERLARRY (Mar 11, 2010)

*Timberwolf tw 2 hd*

thanks very much , i keep asking the same question and getting the same answer! It seems Timberwolf owners are a pretty satisfied bunch. Only gripe seems to be price but hey I heard Mr Rolls and Mr Royce heard the same complaints! i am gonna go with the TW2 HD, all dressed up ! 4 way wedge hydraulic log lift , auto cycle, wedge lift options . All I need now is an east coast Timby dealer who will ship it to me in Scotland. i will happily pay taxes shipping etc. in advance. i have tried 3 so far and not had a single response! i dont get that. either they dont check e-mail or they have really bad spam filters turning away business.


----------



## Hayubusa (Mar 11, 2010)

LOSERLARRY said:


> thanks very much , i keep asking the same question and getting the same answer! It seems Timberwolf owners are a pretty satisfied bunch. Only gripe seems to be price but hey I heard Mr Rolls and Mr Royce heard the same complaints! i am gonna go with the TW2 HD, all dressed up ! 4 way wedge hydraulic log lift , auto cycle, wedge lift options . All I need now is an east coast Timby dealer who will ship it to me in Scotland. i will happily pay taxes shipping etc. in advance. i have tried 3 so far and not had a single response! i dont get that. either they dont check e-mail or they have really bad spam filters turning away business.



You'll save alot of aches by getting the hydraulic lift...I don't have one but if I did I'd love it htat much more. Shipping to Scotland...you must be a rich man! Wow. Well I hope it works out for you you'll love it.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 18, 2010)

Im working on carrying the timberwolf in my shop. If I get them , i would ship one to you if you covered the cost. doug


----------



## aokpops (Mar 20, 2010)

don,t know why anyone needs a log lift? if you have to roll it to a log lift why not just roll it on to the splitter ?not like vertical where your on your knees . just build a horizontal 4to 6" off the ground an roll it on


----------



## ptabaka (Mar 20, 2010)

*tw2*

good splitter i had 2 timberwolfs call scott at cutting edge in ny he is 1 good guy i know thanks pete in ct


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you taken a look at a Split Right? They're just about as good as a machine can get, and they're an AS sponsor.

http://www.splitright.com/

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7208257&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7208257&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/7208257">Split Right Wlak Threw</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/splitright">Split Right</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## brushbandit (Mar 21, 2010)

aokpops said:


> don,t know why anyone needs a log lift? if you have to roll it to a log lift why not just roll it on to the splitter ?not like vertical where your on your knees . just build a horizontal 4to 6" off the ground an roll it on



And your not going to be on your knees with a splitter that's 6" off the ground???


----------



## leon (Mar 21, 2010)

LOSERLARRY said:


> thanks very much , i keep asking the same question and getting the same answer! It seems Timberwolf owners are a pretty satisfied bunch. Only gripe seems to be price but hey I heard Mr Rolls and Mr Royce heard the same complaints! i am gonna go with the TW2 HD, all dressed up ! 4 way wedge hydraulic log lift , auto cycle, wedge lift options . All I need now is an east coast Timby dealer who will ship it to me in Scotland. i will happily pay taxes shipping etc. in advance. i have tried 3 so far and not had a single response! i dont get that. either they dont check e-mail or they have really bad spam filters turning away business.




My dealer is route 96 power and paddle in candor new york USA
I am very happy with my TW-5 purchase and I am glad I bought a larger splitter with all the bells and whistles as my back is not getting any younger



www.powerand paddle.com



They open at 1 pm your time tomorrow morning.


If they are unable to help you I see no reason you cannot order directly from 

Timberwolf office folks in Vermont. www.timberwolfcorp.com


money is money and a sale is a sale( sales taxes, import dutys, and shipping cost are all you have to worry about really as these splitters are basic simple machines with good parts and tooling that do nothing but work and work and work. 

As far any shipping goes you may just want have them crate it up assembled and tested with gasoline drained and run out of the carburator to avoid any issues.

When I enquired to Wessex Machineries about the purchase of a motorised flail mower they said it would be about six weeks from the transfer of funds to them when I ordered it, no issues. 

It would probably be much less expensive to have it shipped to london and then pick it up there.

One custome import export broker is www.nycb.com in Jamaica, New Nork and they can ship it for you easily

and the home page has an online contact form to ask questions of them.


----------



## 63012753 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Timberwolf Only Way To Go*



LOSERLARRY said:


> thanks very much , i keep asking the same question and getting the same answer! It seems Timberwolf owners are a pretty satisfied bunch. Only gripe seems to be price but hey I heard Mr Rolls and Mr Royce heard the same complaints! i am gonna go with the TW2 HD, all dressed up ! 4 way wedge hydraulic log lift , auto cycle, wedge lift options . All I need now is an east coast Timby dealer who will ship it to me in Scotland. i will happily pay taxes shipping etc. in advance. i have tried 3 so far and not had a single response! i dont get that. either they dont check e-mail or they have really bad spam filters turning away business.



This is the third year with our Timberwolf. We are the envy of the woods. I wouldn't buy anything without the hydraulic lift and table again. These options have saved many a back ache. I also have the four way wedge which does a good job. I can't say enough about our Timberwolf.


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Mar 27, 2010)

brushbandit said:


> And your not going to be on your knees with a splitter that's 6" off the ground???



:agree2:


----------



## aokpops (Mar 28, 2010)

must need pictures my butt will be in a seat after rolling a lp tank size block on need a break try to get some pics will need some help posting them any volunteers? no huge rounds this year take some pics of the larger one.s no working on knees here


----------



## angelo c (Mar 28, 2010)

aokpops said:


> must need pictures my butt will be in a seat after rolling a lp tank size block on need a break try to get some pics will need some help posting them any volunteers? no huge rounds this year take some pics of the larger one.s no working on knees here



AOK, 
You must have good knees. Around here the only rounds we get access to were too big to chip. I'm talking 36" and over and mostly over. I figure they weigh about 3-500lbs. I've split on everything from a verticle-horizontal to a maul to my own SuperSplit. At "work" I run a TW-6. To say its a "beast" is like saying Obama is "slightly leftist". There is no way I would pay for a splitter without a lift if I had any aspirations of volume production. There are some "changes" I would make to the TW just to make my own "style" better and nothing that a welder could not make "purrrrrfect".
For my own house I prefer the SS, but that is because I can pick the rounds before I get them home. When you have to split everything its tough to beat a TW.


----------



## aokpops (Apr 2, 2010)

angelo that is the size I was talking about . just saying there is a alternative that works never had a log lift so I can,t compare . just can,t see adding more weight a lot more money pretty sure a person with either set up could roll a big block on with same ease there is pro an con with both had a go with a vertical on snowy ground the block always fell out on the small plate working on my knees in the cold snow had enough oh that if you like verticals that is fine


----------



## 63012753 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Non-TImerwolf User*

A friend of mine is so envious with my TW that he is coming down to look at the log lift. He wants to try to retro-fit his old log splitter with a lift. I told him to just buy a TW because he wouldn't't be disappointed.


----------



## aokpops (Apr 11, 2010)

]http://100_0212[/IMG] no log lift needed


----------



## angelo c (Apr 11, 2010)

aokpops said:


> ]http://100_0212[/IMG] no log lift needed



Sure is a beefie looking machine. Still I would not purchase a Splitter w/o a lift. another reason is that it doubles as a table and you can use it to load several smaller rounds up as you wait/work. We usually operate the TW-6 with 2 men as you need someone to feed the beast and someone to bring the rounds closer. A small tractor is perfect for this job as you can push some rounds up or load the bucket and drop. really AOKpops try one someday for a few hours and you'll see the difference. You are more then welcome to come out to the "country" and run ours in NJ.

It really is about getting the most out of your time and least out of your spine.


----------



## aokpops (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks Angelo for the offer I have look at the tw6 sure they are a great machine but they are in noway in my budget got a one person operation this works great for me need some lp tank size rounds to get some more pics just showing a different way to do the job on limited resources


----------

